# New Show (Revolution) Starts TONIGHT



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Just a reminder it starts tonight on NBC. It will be on at 9 p.m. CST channel 5 in the Chicago area.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Watching.....


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

need to go set the dvr to record.


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

I use tv tuners with my computer. Windows media center decided to crash and take down the whole computer. So I missed the first 10 minutes. Kind of ironic to crash when a show about technology going away comes on.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I thought it was good! I can't wait to see what happens next and how the show develops.

That is the thing about watching it from the beginning you have to WAIT! 
When we watched Jericho the whole series was on Netflix and we could watch an episode or two every night. We did not have to wait every week and then in between seasons. It is much better doing it that way!!


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

It was pretty good, I'll definitely tune in next week to see where it goes from here.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I swear I saw that last year..maybe they had a sneak peek or something. So when I watched it tonight I knew everything from the pendant to the brother in the bar etc.. 

But I thought it was wretched. 
Not because of the story line, but because of the costuming and sets.

No one would be wearing their hair down like the girl did. 
The young brother.. no way his shirt would be totally spotless after being held captive and being on the run etc.. crisp and glowing white. 
Everything was too clean and crisp...the inside of the rv, the clothes..everything.
Where do they keep getting new clothes and jeans? After 15 years, even stuff in storage will start to fade and breakdown.
A midriff shirt?? Really?

I'll shut up now.
It all drove me completely insane.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Darn, I missed it. If it goes to computer, whoever finds it first needs to post a link here, please.
I'll look, too, tomorrow.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Also, you'd think that after 15 years, we'd have figured out how to get the grid running again, but maybe that's going to be addressed in a later episode.


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

Watching now on the west coast... Don't tell me how it goes lol....


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

oooh swing and a hit....


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm not sure this is the same one as it aired earlier in the month, but here's a link to the first episode. Project Free TV :: Revolution Putlocker and Sockshare seem to stream faster for me and don't require a special video player download. It is also on HULU but expires in a couple of hours.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Too much blade work, and not enough shooting.

Kind of feel like I'm watching a cross between Lost and the Matrix.

Also, if the power is out, how are the camera operators charging the batteries on their cameras? 

I might even watch it next week as well.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

I had to chuckle......one of the first commercials that aired was for Reliant Energy.


----------



## mtfarmchick (Feb 18, 2003)

I agree with the comment on the costumes. I hope the show gets more into how people are surviving with no electricity.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Dang...I fell asleep!


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Not too bad, I almost forgot about it after a summer full of reruns, lol.
While I could nitpick the Hollywood type errors, I had to laugh a little at my wife who kept scolding me for not trusting this guy or that, or why I wouldn't sleep *there*. Then the next scene would show her exactly why I said that.
Maybe not meant to be a teaching show, but a decent piece of fiction.


----------



## wormlady (Oct 8, 2004)

I had to laugh when the bad guy told the lady who had rescued the brother after his asthma attack that he used to be an insurance agent 'before' the power went off.


----------



## WV Farm girl (Nov 26, 2011)

I liked it. You can't get to caught up in "details" or the general populace wouldn't watch it. Remember its not a "how to" guide.


----------



## wormlady (Oct 8, 2004)

There is a webpage here. They have the beginnings of a forum and when asked if people liked the show two said yes, one said, no and one said it was too soon to tell.

I realize that this is not a how to, but it seemed very unrealistic that Miles could kill 8 or 9 guys in a few minutes and that Charlie could fend off a grown man with a sword by using her crossbow as a shield for several minutes (course she was rescued by the good/bad guy Nate).

It is on at 10 EST here - not sure it is worth my staying up an hour or two after my bedtime to watch, but I may give it one more week.

Oh, yeah, and the tents of the militia were snowy white canvas? Don't think so...


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I liked it, hubby seemed to also. Remember it's a TV show and not a reality show. It's a novel. My hubby don't trust the fat guy that use to work for google. 

Also I would imagine after 15 yrs. ablut all the ammo would be used up and they are depending on blades and bow and arrows for arms.


----------



## katheh (Jul 21, 2012)

They did what I expected. The chubby Google guy was teaching the children at the start of the show, talking about how the laws of physics are out the window, even batteries don't work, etc.

This is just a full-on fantasy. I can't suspend my disbelief long enough to ignore the obvious, like waterfalls are still spilling water and a first grader could be taught to make a water wheel with a pulley system. Also I live in IL, in the suburbs, and a) there are no bluffs/cliffs/water features, b) if you are looking at the Sears Tower across the lake, you are in Indiana, c) at any given time there are dozens/hundreds of planes circling the area waiting to land. We live right in the area they circle at night, for both airports. It would have been like a meteor storm, planes falling.

Anyway maybe I am just too real these days to enjoy a show like this. I do like sci-fi but this I thought was being passed off as a "possible" and if that's the intention, then it's a disappointment.

Don't even get me started on the magic flash drives.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

After 15 years no one could get solar or any kind of power up and running?? 
Even if it was all taken out they still have the knowledge to redo it all....or at least I would think so.


----------



## katheh (Jul 21, 2012)

They made a point to mention in the show the laws of physics were changed, any electric/power generation was not possible. Not solar, not hydro, no batteries, etc.


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

katheh said:


> They made a point to mention in the show the laws of physics were changed, any electric/power generation was not possible. Not solar, not hydro, no batteries, etc.


Yeah I got that too. Just figured that we would find out later what they did that knocked out everything but those little zip drives still can power up a computer. 
I also didn't have a problem with the Uncle's fighting. His brother said that he was good at killing. I didn't think the fighting looked as 'Jet Lee' as people were making it sound. I'll keep watching it for now.


----------



## wunderdarling (Feb 9, 2012)

For any that missed it last night....

Revolution - Pilot - Video - NBC.com

I watched it last week as I wasn't home last night.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

We're going to give it a couple of weeks, but I agree all the implausible details were pretty distracting. Thought the acting was pretty mediocre too.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

MEH.... I know there is a 15 year gap between when the power went out and when this takes place but I just can't seem to buy it. 15 years and this is as far as they've gotten with society?

Last 15 minutes were better than the first 45. Thinking I should just record this and then watch the episodes back to back.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Yawn. What a boring and cliche ridden show. Very disappointing after all the hype. 

And that is just what I was thinking. 15 years and this is as far as they got? People with skills lived - they weren't wiped out by a disease. Computers were useless but books still existed. There are an estimated 200 million guns in the US in private hands and yet everyone just gave them up? And this ridiculous kung fooey sword play. Really? If they ran out of bullets no one made any more? A hanging offence for civilians to have guns yet the militia had to use swords and not guns. I guess it is easier to forge swords than to make bullets. LOL! 

Physics did not change or become suspended. Boil water and you get steam. Before electricity there were steam engines, coal mines, railway, factories and bridges were built. In fact electricity only got its practical start in the 1800s so for millenia humans did very well without it. Even built the pyramids. This is a ridiculous idea that we would go back into the dark ages without electricity. No we would go back to the wind and steam era until we could rebuild the electric system.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

How many people know how to make things and have the raw materials available?? I have a book about reloading ammo but I don't have an unlimited supply of powder and lead. I don't know where to get all the bits and do dads for solar panels anywhere locally. I do however have several bows and a practically unlimited supply of sticks with which to make crude arrows with. 

Waterwheels for power, sure. How many people know how to build one? Or store the power once they figure it out? How many people have e-books? All those free kindle books Pam (I think) is kind enough to list. I have a lot of paper copies of things but I know lots of people who have ONLY e-books. Our local schools are going to mostly computers.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I thought the clothes looked too new, but what does wearing your hair down have to do with anything? I also thought the girl should have lost some fingers at least when the guy was hitting the bow with the sword.


----------



## teresab (May 25, 2005)

I enjoyed it... it's a tv show. Might make some people think..I will be watching it for at least the next show to see how it goes. I've had high hopes for other shows that didn't' work so we'll see...


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

I haven't seen it, but if the laws of physics are "out the window" and batteries don't work, then neither would your nervous system. Both are chemically generated electricity ........????

SC


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2008)

On Saturday afternoon, I heard William Forstchen talk about his book "One Second After" at the Self Reliance Expo in Hickory. I had never even heard of him or the book (apparently I was the only one there that HADN'T heard of him and/or his book as it was well attended).

Then the show Revolution came on last night that we, by chance, came upon. If I hadn't heard William Forstchen talk, I probably wouldn't have been that interested in the show. But it really makes one think about what could happen if we lost all power....


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

emdeengee said:


> Physics did not change or become suspended.


Actually the pulse of a neutron star hitting the Earth will cause the laws of physics (as regards to anything electrical) to change and no type of electricity would work(even new things made) until its passed or stops emitting.
Of course even their 'old fashioned computer' near the end would not work either unless it were completely shielded and always had been. ie inside a hardened room with no outside contact. 

Having said that, keep in mind, this show is not a preppers show, its a work of fiction like: Jericho, Flash Forward, Lost, etc. 
An actual prepper show that was 100% realistic would be canceled after two episodes due to very few people watching.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

terri9630 said:


> How many people know how to make things and have the raw materials available?? I have a book about reloading ammo but I don't have an unlimited supply of powder and lead. I don't know where to get all the bits and do dads for solar panels anywhere locally. I do however have several bows and a practically unlimited supply of sticks with which to make crude arrows with.
> 
> Waterwheels for power, sure. How many people know how to build one? Or store the power once they figure it out? How many people have e-books? All those free kindle books Pam (I think) is kind enough to list. I have a lot of paper copies of things but I know lots of people who have ONLY e-books. Our local schools are going to mostly computers.


You may not know how to make things but others do and they will. They will sell or trade - you know the way humans have existed for thousands of years. I was just reading a book about the Klondike Gold Rush and one of the people who left civilization behind to make her fortune actually did - but not by panning for gold but by baking bread and pies. Engineers will design and build waterwheels and windmills with what is available. You don't need to store it you just need to use it - like how they ground grain for thousands of years before electricity with waterwheels turning the stones or how irrigation water was pumped by windmills. If they don't have a calculator or computer they will have to go back to pen and paper and their brains. And bicycles will be built instead of cars. We aren't savages who will lose all of our intelligence and resourcefulness when the lights go out. contrary to what this TV program and so many armageddon type shows want everyone to believe. We will adapt. We have enormous talents and will and we will co-operate with each other if for no other reason than to earn goods and services.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

We couldn't watch it. We can only get DISH TV out here in our valley. No Cable or antenna.
And the Local NBC affiliate is Holding out for a 350% increase in price from DISH Network.
So we can't get any NBC shows. It has been this way for a couple weeks.......
Nothing we can do.............


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I thought the beginiig was pretty good except that they had tall walls around their community but had the gate open, why build walls if the gate is left open. I thought towards the end it became more unrealistic with one man taking on ten. I did like the whiskey idea. I will continue to watch it as entertainment but do not expect to get much useful info from it


----------



## JustMe2 (Mar 8, 2011)

I liked the show...but then I was only expecting "a show". Entertainment...not a lesson...


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Old John said:


> We couldn't watch it. We can only get DISH TV out here in our valley. No Cable or antenna.
> And the Local NBC affiliate is Holding out for a 350% increase in price from DISH Network.
> So we can't get any NBC shows. It has been this way for a couple weeks.......
> Nothing we can do.............


Watch it on-line. I don't have cable or dish and the only way I get "TV" is on-line. It was on HULU for a couple of weeks but was taken off last night. Still on at Project Free TV.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

We thought it was ok, not fantastic, and could pick it to pieces if you wanted to. To many questions left up in the air, and yes they sure were very primative. I think they could have used horse power a bit more, very easy to use horses. I think this is a very low budget show and if they stick around for a bit, they may get better, maybe. < Thanks Marc


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

I thought the show was entertaining and my wife like it. Provided and opportunity to talk about EMP which she hadn't shown much interest in before. The village, militia, loner, city society set up was interesting and provided some food for thought.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

In the end when the lady got on her computer and sent and received messages, I was thinking it was a lot like Jericho.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

I watched it for free last night on NBC.com. I put aside the "Hollywood-isms" of perfect hair and teeth and how everyone's clothing was in awesome shape. I also thought it was interesting that Charlie's boots had a lot of nice tread on the soles.

Overall the people and places were too neat and clean to be remotely realistic. 

But as others have said, if it were realistic, sheeple wouldn't watch. I set it up to record the series and hopefully the story will bring me in.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

PrincessFerf said:


> ...But as others have said, if it were realistic, sheeple wouldn't watch. I set it up to record the series and hopefully the story will bring me in.


That is probably why, "The Road" didn't do well at the box office....too realistic.


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 9, 2009)

When the lady went to get on the computer at the end I laughed. If you are hiding something very important, you might want to hide it behind something other than a door with six different locks on it. That doesn't stick out.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Well as to the weapons, the militia guy said owning a gun was a hanging offense. Owning a bow or sword is not. 

We enjoyed it over all.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Schmidt said:


> When the lady went to get on the computer at the end I laughed. If you are hiding something very important, you might want to hide it behind something other than a door with six different locks on it. That doesn't stick out.


That's where I laughed, too. Nothing like advertising that something important was behind that door. I would have put it behind a false wall at least!! 

Question for y'all: What was in that wiskey that caused such a quick and fatal reaction?? That would be good stuff to have handy.


----------



## katheh (Jul 21, 2012)

And do we really think the former insurance adjuster militia-man with the perfect eye for detail wouldn't bother to notice or check out what was behind the 6-lock door?

My mom didn't even like it and she is both a scifi/fantasy fan AND she thinks I am a lunatic for doing any prepping at all.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Folks sure did burn a lot of candles though.


----------



## ketthes (Jul 31, 2012)

For those who missed it (including me!) it's on again tonight on NBC at 9 pm (central).


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

The neatness and cleanliness and even the fashionable hairstyles and wear did not bother me. You just have to look at historical photos and paintings to realize that the world has always revolved around fashion - long before electricity. And some of the previous fashions were very intricate. Tank tops and jeans not so much. This story is not set in an armageddon world where there is no water or source of heat or source of fat for making soap. They just don't have electricity. They can bathe and do laundry.

The fact that to own guns is a hanging offence in this scenario would hardly stop anyone from owning them. Never has, never will. My question was why did the militia have to fight with swords - they must have guns or they would not be in power.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sure beats DWTS and AI and any # of other so-called reality shows. View it like wrestling,as entertainment not real life..


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

An interesting lesson; get rid of your electronic books and stuff, and get real paper books.
So after "15" years many folks would have scrounged wire and rebuilt many electrical things.
Changing the laws of physics is stretching things way to much.......

I noticed real early how neat,clean,tidy,new, the clothes of that teenage gal looked.
Wish my 15 year old duds looked that good.

Next week I'll try to remember to watch again . . . . . . . . But if I don't I wont worry that I have missed anything earth shattering...........


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Not bad for a made for TV show. Better than television usually does.

Horses? They were probably mostly eaten. People in power are keeping what there are because historically, only the very upper classes rode horses. Horses equal power.

I'm assuming that only officers get to carry guns. The enlisted and conscripted don't need them if the populace doesn't have them. If they don't have guns, they can't turn against the officers. Especially since they are conscripting their troops.

Mob doctor is a loser. Not going to waste any more time on that one. Too bad. Good idea but they forgot to budget for writers.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

There is a repeat tonight 10 pm EDT . . NBC...........

So sayeth titan tv guide...................


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

SPOILER!!!!!!! 



















So what does everyone think the pendent thing is? I'm kinda leaning towards tesla's wireless energy?? Any thoughts?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I think it is made out of kryptonite from the planet Krypton.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> That is probably why, "The Road" didn't do well at the box office....too realistic.


Agreed! I thought "The Road" was a great movie. Sobering, but it gave one much more to think about.

I was sad when it was done, I wanted to see what happened to the boy after he joined the other family.


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

It reminds me of my favorite teotwawki movie. The Postman!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Finally got to watch it. I liked it for what it was as far as an entertaining show. It really seemed to be borrowing a major plot from Jericho with the computer messaging thing. I'll probably keep watching if they keep putting the episodes on nbc.com.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I have been racking my brain to figure out where I saw it before.
It is driving me crazy!!
The scene where the dad put the USB in the pendant, I told DH that the bad guys were going to ride into the gate..and then they did, the hand off of the pendant, the crossbow standoff with the kid, the loosening of the bar in the wagon..all totally familiar.
Unless it was taken verbatim from a book I read.. but I swear I remember it visually.
Anyone??


----------



## akaRach (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes, me too chick. I can't place it either but totally remember the pendant part. And it was TV. 

The pendant part was the part of the show that turned me off and i lost interest in...whatever it was!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh thank goodness! I was afraid I was losing my mind.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

It wasn't realistic but as far as entertainment goes I thought it was okay and I enjoyed it. I also appreciated that (so far) there wasn't a lot of blood and gore and boring gun-slinger "shoot outs". The focus of fights was on skill and fast reflexes, not on lazy, easy convenience.

I too would like to know what was in the whisky. A high concentration of cyanide breathed in or taken orally is the only thing I know of that works that fast but it doesn't cause bleeding from the mouth. The exposed person would just suddenly convulse and collapse and die instantly without warning.



> Symptoms of cyanide poisoning vary and depend on, for example, route of poisoning, total dose and the exposure time. If hydrogen cyanide has been inhaled, the initial symptoms are restlessness and increased respiratory rate. Other early symptoms are giddiness, headache, palpitations and respiratory difficulty. These are later followed by vomiting, convulsions, respiratory failure and unconsciousness. If the poisoning occurs rapidly, e.g., as a result of extremely high concentrations in the air, there is no time for symptoms to develop and exposed persons may then suddenly collapse and die.


.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> and naturelover, seriously? you think of firearms as "_lazy_, easy convenience" . I think of them as challenging, amazingly _efficient_ killing machines.
> 
> Firearms in the movies may make it look easy - but in the real world, they offer a bit more of a challenge.


Absolutely. I guess it all depends on each individual's perspective and personal experience at killing things and the types of tools they've used. Certainly firearms may be efficient if used correctly but in my real world I have found them to be much too easy to use and requiring less skill and dexterity compared to other tools that I've used for killing things. Seriously, I can't think of any other killing tools that are less challenging or more conveniently lazy to use than firearms and other "hot" weapons that involve some kind of combustion.

I suspect that may be a point they're trying to make in that TV show - that modern man has come to take for granted and depend too much on a tool that is so easy to use that even a small 3 y.o. child with no skill could accidently kill something with a firearm from a distance. But if the firearm is not available then more skill, physical strength, courage, determination, and sharp judgement at closer quarters is required to successfully kill a thing. It's easier and lazier to squeeze a trigger from a safe distance than it is to bludgeon, stab or slice something at close quarters.

Having said all that, however, I'm getting too old for all that other gruesome "physical" close quarters stuff and I have finally decided it's time for me to get myself a small hangun for the ease and convenience of it.  

.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

It would have been better if they had shown some original thought. If I remember correctly, the opening scene of the book "Alas Babylon" was of a man trying to get in touch with his brother to let him know about SHTF. It's been a while since I read that book. Essentially the same opening scene in this show.

The concept of nothing with power working came from the book "Dies the Fire" except in the book guns wouldn't work either.

The scene where the teacher is trying to get the kids to concentrate on the lesson and says something about it not being as fun as crossbows came from the book "Earth Abides".

Then the woman with the computer at the end was not much different than the character in Jericho with his Morse code.



chickenista said:


> I have been racking my brain to figure out where I saw it before.
> It is driving me crazy!!
> The scene where the dad put the USB in the pendant, I told DH that the bad guys were going to ride into the gate..and then they did, the hand off of the pendant, the crossbow standoff with the kid, the loosening of the bar in the wagon..all totally familiar.
> Unless it was taken verbatim from a book I read.. but I swear I remember it visually.
> Anyone??


Based on the rest of the items that were "copied", you probably read the same scene in a book. When you remember the title, let me know!

This is more of an adventure story than a prepper/survival story. If I watch it again, I'll just have to ignore all the technical errors.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

These shows should hire this forum to preview the new episodes for technical glitches.


----------



## wormlady (Oct 8, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> These shows should hire this forum to preview the new episodes for technical glitches.


Great idea - we could be their critics! OR......they could use any of the stories in the 5 Years Later thread....or Alan's story.

I'd love to see any of those brought to life - on the screen that is.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Good idea Angie . . . .

But . . . .

With all the negative critique they would need to re-shoot most of the scenes . . . . .
And the budget is very low for this ***show***


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

chickenista said:


> I have been racking my brain to figure out where I saw it before.
> It is driving me crazy!!


Previews have been around for 6-8 months. Maybe thats where you saw it.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Keep in mind, this show is made for the masses. The reality of the situation for all the sheeple would scare them to death or they'd just turn it off saying it was not realistic to see people eating rabbits or squirrels, etc.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

the movie the testament isn't availiable on Netflix yet..Perhaps it is in book form...I will check it out...Sounds like a good read/movie....


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Adding to mnn2501........Can you imagine the "masses" reaction if they were to watch what is part of our special forces survival training . . . .digging and eating grubs and insects. etc.

The fancy-dancy starbucks latay or what ever would get spilled while they were reaching for the tv remote . . . . . . . . .vowing never to watch something so crass again.....lol


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

I saw it and liked it, however it runs opposite of "Castle," so oh well! Maybe I can catch it reruns.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Just shows that WIHH and CF will survive far longer food wise than the huge "masses" who will be totally lost when / if mcdonalds, starbucks, etc. etc. were never to open their doors...............

Thus far this tv "show" has not done a thing about food.
Yes they briefly showed a small garden . . .. 
But what fed them while they were waiting for a garden to grow.........???
Grubs could be part of the answer..........

But that would not make for "popular" tv.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

HillRunner said:


> It reminds me of my favorite teotwawki movie. The Postman!


The book is so MUCH better than the movie. In fact the movie was hardly recognizable as even being based on the book.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

finally just watched the first episode of revolution and enjoyed it! it was totally "hollywood-ized" but good just the same


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

That pendant looked like it might have come from Stargate.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> we saw it on netflix - its the 1983 one - just "Testament" - NOT "THE Testament". I just checked and it is there.


It must only be on disk, I just checked and it's not on the streaming list. Too bad, I'd like to see it. 

As for "Revolution", I had high hopes, but should have known better, lol. I forced myself not to analyze why their animals were wandering around loose, why they didn't have bigger gardens, why none of them seemed to be working very hard to keep their little community going, where were all the rats, bugs, snakes, etc., that you know would become overwhelming in that kind of situation, and a dozen other inconsistencies.

I even tried to tell myself that their clothes looked so good because when things first broke down they looted malls, stores, etc., for a stockpile of things and that they were all so clean because of the stockpiled soap, etc., and trying to avoid the disease and infection that comes with being dirty. The hairdos, clean-shaven faces and such I just forced behind a wall in my mind, lol! 

But they lost me with the "hidden" computer (yeah right, like someone else said, they wouldn't notice a door with six locks??), the "kung fu" fighting of 10 on 1 and he gets by without a scratch and then the "magic pendant"? Even if it does last beyond a couple of episodes (which I doubt) if it was this unbelievable in the premiere, it's only going to go downhill from here.

I did watch the premiere of "Last Resort", which could also be considered survivalist in a way (I certainly hope there are still enough people in the services with the brains and guts to question authority when needed), and thought it was actually pretty decent. Still some inconsistencies, and some naval guys were commenting on unrealistic settings and jargon, but for the general public I think it would pass. I think it has more potential to be a good show that might last than "Revolution", but that could change with episode two, lol!


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

With the amount of violence on that show, I can't believe that in the 15 years since the blackout, the militia simply didn't kill everyone off except themselves. And why aren't there any women in the militia?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

*groan*
Oh my goodness.
It is not often that I want to just smack someone down as badly as I wanted to smack that girl.
Imagine how sheltered (like housed under a rock in the dark) she would have to be to still be that idealistic and naive and just plain stupid.
Same goes for the boy in the first episode.

His father tells him to put down the bow repeatedly and the boy does not obey.
The girl is not only a disobedient child, but a foolish one.
In a EOTWAWKI situation, the kids would have to learn very quickly to listen when instructed.
It would truly mean life or death and they should have seen plenty of death stemming from not listening.
I don't know if I can make it another week.
I had my head in my hands within the first 2 minutes...


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

And then Charlie tells her uncle not to kill the militia guy AND HE DOESN'T? Something's going to happen where she comes out on top, to say the least, I guess.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I looked at it and tried really hard to dismiss the fact that the teacher/computer nerd guy's glasses prescription hadn't changed in 15 years?
> 
> and he hadn't lost any weight? that the gardens were small and looked like hobby gardens rather than subsistence gardening? that goats and chickens wandered at will (they will eat your garden!!!) and nobody seemed as if their life depended on it?
> that men were clean-shaven and the ladies hair looked gorgeous - and there were no missing teeth anywhere?
> ...


Well, I have to say that this computer nerds glasses are 15 yrs old, and yes, I probably need new ones with bifocals, but they are better than nothing...and yes, my chickens roam at will and I garden with no issues. 

In 15 years, I'm sure that people have figured out how to keep a blade sharp to shave...I use a straight razor, and I've even shaved with my knife in a pinch.

They aren't in a constant war, so semblance of normality would be the daily fare. There is a militia, but isn't doesn't seem like bands of marauders are everywhere, so life goes on.

My wifes hair is gorgeous, and she uses homemade herbal shampoo, which is what I assume they are doing. Just because you don't have electricity doesn't mean you can't be groomed well. 

This scenario is much different than a typical teotwawki scenario, in that life goes on as normal as possible except without electricity. 

What bothers me most is that everyone seems to have willingly given up their firearms under the Militia. There are other things that are troublesome too in the way they are presented, but it's just entertainment, so I take it as such.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

TraderBob said:


> Well, I have to say that this computer nerds glasses are 15 yrs old, and yes, I probably need new ones with bifocals, but they are better than nothing...and yes, my chickens roam at will and I garden with no issues.
> 
> In 15 years, I'm sure that people have figured out how to keep a blade sharp to shave...I use a straight razor, and I've even shaved with my knife in a pinch.
> 
> ...


Perfectly said. As long as you have access to water you can be groomed nicely. The grooming part is a non-issue in my mind. I shower daily and dress for an office job with a catchment system and stove warmed water. We switched to homeade soaps, detergents, toothpaste and cleaners over a year ago, not from necessity but because we feel it is better for us and I find it an interesting and fun hobby. BTW I think my teeth are whiter and cleaner than they were with store bought toothpaste. 

It really wasn't all that many years that folks lived without electricity and they got by. Sometimes I wonder why people freak out so much about that. We live on solar panels (and only 2 of them) and a battery pack of 6. We use very minimal amounts of electricity and I don't really think it would bother us much to shut it off completely except the no television thing. We only watch an hour or two in the evenings but I have to admit I enjoy it when we finally get to sit down and relax with a cup of coffee and a good show. 

I enjoy this show and know it has its flaws. I wish the whole pendant thing wasn't a part of it but hey, it is just entertainment. 

I know it has some folks wondering what they would do so maybe some good will come out of it. At least people will thinking about being ready for things that happen such as ice storm (no power for a month), hurricanes, etc. Sometimes people think that nothing will ever happen and people are crazy preparing. Well, we lived in OK during the icestorm several years ago and were without electricity for almost a month. Luckily we had a wood burning stove, got paid once a month so had a good stock of groceries, and pretty much got by fine, but some folks struggled because they don't stock up on anything. Neighbors helped neighbors which I hope will be the case in other situations that arrise.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

I also can't believe that none of those gun owners have simply shot the black guy, who I assume is Malone. Taking him out would, IMNSHO, solve a lot of problems right there and probably collapse the militia.

My sister is a big fan of "Breaking Bad" and is watching "Revolution" just because he's on.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

He is not Malone. Malone has been shown several times. He was the guy with the brother Myles when the power went out.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

grandma12703 said:


> He is not Malone. Malone has been shown several times. He was the guy with the brother Myles when the power went out.


Wait, you're right. So many characters to keep track of! Malone is the blond guy who lives at the Civil War-esque compound.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

grandma12703 said:


> It really wasn't all that many years that folks lived without electricity and they got by.


Most of the world still does, and so do the Amish, but the Amish in particular do many things which require them to use other people's electicity.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Good point grandma, It is supposed to be >>>entertainment<<<

And we all know hollywood has never let the truth get in the way of a production.

Able to walk miles and miles in just a few seconds . . . . . . . . .

Never ending supply of invisible food. . . . . . .lol


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

15 years and where's the Stanley Steamer replicas? Aircraft have flown with both steam and diesel engines, where's the spirit of human ingenuity? They did have a team of oxen walk by.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Perhaps the under thought is since the government collapsed no one is capable of doing those things?

Beloved commented last night on why couldn't they get a steam system going? Usually I am the one noticing those details, and he tells me to quit yelling at the TV...:kiss:


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Revolution is produced by JJ Abrams who also did Lost. I think he has already lost his way with this one. Even the title is pointless. "Devolution" would have been more appropriate. I watched the first episode and ten minutes of the second. Just disappointing.

And if this was an EMP was it a one off or is there a constant pulse that makes it impossible to run any electrics? 

And if just a one off would not all the electrics that are not hooked up to anything (as in warehouses and stores) be unfried? So things could be rebuilt?


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

emdeengee said:


> Revolution is produced by JJ Abrams who also did Lost. I think he has already lost his way with this one. Even the title is pointless. "Devolution" would have been more appropriate. I watched the first episode and ten minutes of the second. Just disappointing.
> 
> And if this was an EMP was it a one off or is there a constant pulse that makes it impossible to run any electrics?
> 
> And if just a one off would not all the electrics that are not hooked up to anything (as in warehouses and stores) be unfried? So things could be rebuilt?


I watched episode two - I was uninterested for the first 15 minutes then it got a lot better. I'm hoping the show evolves into something worth watching. 

FWIW, you find out in episode 2 that this is not an EMP - it's some sort of man-made field that blocked the electricity. I'm sure they will reveal more as the show progresses.

I really loved the flashbacks. The one where Charlie's dad was a coward and wouldn't shoot the thief in the back - so her Mom blasted him was awesome!


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

TraderBob said:


> ..............What bothers me most is that everyone seems to have willingly given up their firearms under the Militia. There are other things that are troublesome too in the way they are presented, but it's just entertainment, so I take it as such.


They said the penalty for owning, selling, buying or transporting a firearm is death, unless you are a member of the militia. 

Looks like there is a rebel band that want to restore freedom - the militia call them 'terrorists' -


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

emdeengee said:


> Revolution is produced by JJ Abrams who also did Lost. I think he has already lost his way with this one. Even the title is pointless. "Devolution" would have been more appropriate. I watched the first episode and ten minutes of the second. Just disappointing.
> 
> And if this was an EMP was it a one off or is there a constant pulse that makes it impossible to run any electrics?
> 
> And if just a one off would not all the electrics that are not hooked up to anything (as in warehouses and stores) be unfried? So things could be rebuilt?


Didn't he do Jericho also?


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

coalroadcabin said:


> I really loved the flashbacks. The one where Charlie's dad was a coward and wouldn't shoot the thief in the back - so her Mom blasted him was awesome!


ITA!! No man would walk away with the food that I needed to keep my children alive after putting his hands on my daughter and threatening to kill her! 

At the end to find out that she is still alive! How did Ben, Charlie, and Danny not know she was alive? They played it off like she was dead. 
If the Militia had her all along why didn't they use her as bait to lure Ben out?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

grandma12703 said:


> Didn't he do Jericho also?


No it was Jon Turtlletaub and to this day Jericho is an excellent series - considered number 11 in the cult status rankings of TV guide. It was a real shame to cancel that.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

I really wish they had continued Jericho.

Perhaps Ben knew but the children were so young it would be easy to hide it from them. 

Then again she may have gone off to do something by herself and gotten snatched. Then a scene could be staged to make it look as if she had been killed.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

emdeengee said:


> No it was Jon Turtlletaub and to this day Jericho is an excellent series - considered number 11 in the cult status rankings of TV guide. It was a real shame to cancel that.


My family loved this series! We did not watch it until the whole series was out on Netflix and we got to have Jericho marathon days! That is way better than waiting a week for a new episode!

My family even developed our own prepper talk after Jericho. 

My oldest, 17 years old, is going to a trade school 23 miles away and we talk and plan strategies for how he will get home if 'something like Jericho' happens. 
All of my kids understand that we prep in case 'something like Jericho' happens. It is just easier than going through the multitude of things that COULD go wrong. 

When we plan our preps we always throw in "What if something like Jericho happened" how would you want or what would you want your farm/homestead/house/family prepared for? 

After we watch a few more of the episodes of Revolution I am sure we will throw in some scenarios like "What would you do if there were Militia groups going around and taking all of your guns like in Revolution?" 

It just gets my family thinking about how to prepare and the what ifs so if something really does happen they will not be totally unprepared.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Pam6 said:


> ITA!! No man would walk away with the food that I needed to keep my children alive after putting his hands on my daughter and threatening to kill her!
> 
> At the end to find out that she is still alive! How did Ben, Charlie, and Danny not know she was alive? They played it off like she was dead.
> If the Militia had her all along why didn't they use her as bait to lure Ben out?


I couldn't believe the mom didn't run towards the guy and at least try to tackle him the instant he touched Charlie.


----------



## fiddlertx4 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a John Deere model R (made in the 50's) - diesel engine with no electronics whatsoever (so long as you don't want to use the lights). There is no reason under this show's scenario why this tractor - or many other older diesel vehicles would not work. Granted, I might have to get a few guys to give a push down a hill to get her started - since the spark plugs in the starting engine might not fire.


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

There have been non electric starters developed over the years. Some diesel (and gas) engines were fitted with shotgun starters that used a blank shotgun shell to start them. At least one tractor was fitted with a hit and miss diesel as a starter engine. Another used a compressed air system. You might adapt an inertial starter to a diesel.
I suspect that money is an issue for the producers. They may also want to simplify the series to make the story more prominent but it's still somewhat insulting.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Watching tonight's episode. 
Seriously who lights that many candles?? How is it they have so many?


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I love the entertainment factor of this show! I love the Lost actors showin up too
Miles is awesome.... I just love the entertainment- and the flashbacks


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

chickenista said:


> *groan*
> Oh my goodness.
> It is not often that I want to just smack someone down as badly as I wanted to smack that girl.
> Imagine how sheltered (like housed under a rock in the dark) she would have to be to still be that idealistic and naive and just plain stupid.
> ...


Exactly! I dont know if I can keep watching it with the girl being so stupid! Hubby laughs at me because I am yelling at the tv lol..also it is opposite Castle which I just love so I will give it one more week and if I cant stand the acting/stupidity then I am done.


----------



## barefootboy (Sep 30, 2012)

I have now watched the first three shows now and found a ton of flaws, even if I buy the man made disruption of all physics and power. Like Jericho, it started with a good premise but is swiftly going Hollywood. It is another show that could have informed as it entertained. As a former Sgt in the infantry, and unit armorer/demo man I find the "military operations" a joke, and the effects of the homemade explosives totally ridiculous. It joins Falling Skies as another failed story line. I f you want to see things after a loss of power, I refer you to the novel One Second After.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

TJN66 said:


> Exactly! I dont know if I can keep watching it with the girl being so stupid! Hubby laughs at me because I am yelling at the tv lol..also it is opposite Castle which I just love so I will give it one more week and if I cant stand the acting/stupidity then I am done.


I watched part of episode 2 and 3 because my husband wanted to see if it was going to improve over episode one. It hasn't so we are done. I also like Castle and if you like sci-fi survivalist stuff and Nathan Fillion then the best series ever is Firefly.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF3WImeyZts]Firefly Extended Trailer 2011 Science Channel (music by: Strangeletter) - YouTube[/ame]

and it is funny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ch3X5WrhwGM&feature=related]50 Favorite Firefly Quotes (Reloaded) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

thesedays said:


> Wait, you're right. So many characters to keep track of! Malone is the blond guy who lives at the Civil War-esque compound.


Monroe, not Malone. Monroe is the leader of the Monroe Republic and General of the Monroe Militia. He has the light brown or dirty blonde curly hair. The black guy is Captain Neville.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

We've watched all the episodes. I wasn't expecting it to be realistic, but even as entertainment it's rather boring. Luckily, for NBC, it's not got a whole lot of stiff competition so we'll probably keep watching.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I have to admit she comes across as an ignorant child! What...like with no power they managed to isolate and cocoon this young woman and her sickly brother. Cripes they are not even tan from working outside! I think the most realistic character is Capt. Neville so far. The lady doctor with the poison booze, the sickly kid who is so pale, the young woman who always has perfectly done long hair and clean clear skin, the guy with the weird looking glasses is even more believable than the clean naive girl! I know they probably made of the shows up at the same time so there is no changing them now for this season. Unfortunately if they do not let us know they will fix the issues they will have no viewers. Kind of sad, cause I wanted to like it.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I like it so far.It's a goofy show,but it's entertaining.. I also like Mad magazine,so I'm easily entertained.And it's the only tv I watch.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

The goofy glasses on the chubby guy were distracting. Because they were obviously props. When he tred his head, you could see tht they were plastic film inserts in the frames that were wavy. And it has been mentioned, but I have a hard time seeing how he maintains his girlish figure when there is such a shortage of food.

But I'll keep watching. I want to see if Charlie gets her brother back.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Common Tator said:


> The goofy glasses on the chubby guy were distracting. Because they were obviously props. When he tred his head, you could see tht they were plastic film inserts in the frames that were wavy. And it has been mentioned, but I have a hard time seeing how he maintains his girlish figure when there is such a shortage of food.
> 
> But I'll keep watching. I want to see if Charlie gets her brother back.


I noticed the plastic glasses too! 

Yeah, I was wondering how he remained so husky despite the fact that he was doing the teaching and not the gardening when they first showed him. 
Wasn't there a big guy on LOST also?? 

I think most of my problem watching the show is that I am to practical and that does not let me look at it for the entertainment value only.


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

I can't belive so many people are taking it seriously like they are... Not like I'm taking the walking dead, seriously or even fallen sky's seriously. It for entertainment.


----------



## barefootboy (Sep 30, 2012)

Yes, it is for entertainment, but, like Jerhico and others , they had the chance to inform as well as entertain, but the writers sent the plot lines right to ridiculous land. When I saw the ads for it, I was skeptical. I was hoping it would be the first year or so after the power loss. ( In a way though I am happy...lol. My own short story series " When the day came..." is about the first days after an EMP strike and won't be compared to this Hollywood fantasy.)


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I suppose a lot of people where disappointed with the series, "LOST," too. LOST had nothing to do with how a handful of people survived on a deserted island. Some people after figuring out it was not a "survival" show, stopped watching it. Too bad for them. IMHO, LOST is once of the best TV series ever made.

I suspect, "Revolution" will be the same sort of series. Not sure if it will be as good as LOST, but I'm willing to give it a season before I decide to watch it further.


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

Now I wanna know how other country's and people delt with this situation? Like the UK persay?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

..Nit picking;
In 15 years me or one of my electrical compatriots could / would have scrounged enough wire, magnets, and stuff to build our own small electrical systems.

Then again if I were to mention this to the hollywood script writer he would just laugh at me.

At least they have finally discovered that a steam engine doesn't have / need fancy electrical stuff.............


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I agree that the important part of the program is that it is entertaining and does provide food for thought and discussion for the public who view it.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Jim-mi said:


> In 15 years me or one of my electrical compatriots could / would have scrounged enough wire, magnets, and stuff to build our own small electrical systems.


I assume you're not watching the show - it was not a one time EMP that caused this, there is something preventing electronics from working unless you have one of those little necklace thingies within a couple feet of the device so it cancels whatever is causing it.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

olivehill said:


> Luckily, for NBC, it's not got a whole lot of stiff competition so we'll probably keep watching.


Castle and Hawaii-Five O are not competition? Luckily we can watch all 3 online cause I'd be hard pressed to choose 2 of those to miss.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

They killed off one of my favorite characters!!Dang their sorry souls..


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

oth47 said:


> They killed off one of my favorite characters!!Dang their sorry souls..


I'm pretty sure you'll see her again in some of the flashbacks.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

coalroadcabin said:


> I'm pretty sure you'll see her again in some of the flashbacks.


Yeah,but that's not the same.I liked how her character was developing..phooey.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

mnn; I am watching the show...
I don't know where you picked up on your idea..........

And I am not talking about fancy computer type chips . . .

A magnet and a wire . . .electrical current . .basic physics . . .

Compared to todays digital world . . .very low tech.....

And there are enough of us electrical types with the knowledge to do something about it.

But hey, don't nit-pick the story line...........


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Jim-mi said:


> mnn; I am watching the show...
> I don't know where you picked up on your idea..........


 I watched the show, the guy with the glasses made it very clear.


----------



## StephanieH (Mar 4, 2009)

I had watched all but last week, but after seeing previews for next week we won't be watching anymore. I am sure having a naked girl won't hurt the ratings overall, but it won't be watched at my house again.


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

WOW..... Didn't see that coming kinda geeked out a bit. Only nitpick I have is the fact that I don't think they explosives where big anuff to do what they did.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

StephanieH said:


> I had watched all but last week, but after seeing previews for next week we won't be watching anymore. I am sure having a naked girl won't hurt the ratings overall, but it won't be watched at my house again.


Yeah, Nora seems to have to change her clothes in EVERY scene she is in!!


----------



## barefootboy (Sep 30, 2012)

Hillrunner
Take the word of an old infantryman/demo man, it might have had just enough effect inside the boiler to disable the engine, but I doubt it would blow it up. But the big boom on the side of the rails after being tossed out? Very very doubtful.
But why should that stop the writers. Even if they found a steam engine, and the tracks are in good shape, and the switches are not rusted solid and can still be operated manualy, there are still all those diesel powered engines and trains still STUCK on the tracks from when the power went down. And from Chicago to Philly is the Allegany and the Appliachian mountains. Anyone want odds of a steam engine getting over them?
And steam engines need water replacement, not counting the wood for fuel. that's why they had those big water tanks on the sides of the tracks in the old days.
No, this show is a nice escapist fantasy, but has little resemblence to any kind of "survivor" reality.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

StephanieH said:


> I am sure having a naked girl won't hurt the ratings overall, but it won't be watched at my house again.


Naked girl? on network TV? what show are you watching?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

bearfootboy . . you missed something . . . . . 
They restored all those old long gone water towers every 30 miles along the right-of-way.
And the pictures of the chinese koolies refilling those tanks bucket by bucket. . .LOL...


shame on me . . .the hollywood steam train can go forever without refueling......


Ps this system really sucks when it deletes a very common term which is not offensive or condesending nor a slang word.. I spelled that word with a K just to get something to appear.
I would request a moderator to explain what is wrong with that word.........????????????


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

StephanieH said:


> I had watched all but last week, but after seeing previews for next week we won't be watching anymore. I am sure having a naked girl won't hurt the ratings overall, but it won't be watched at my house again.


When I saw the previews I couldn't figure out why they had to go that way. Maybe the preview was the worst of what will be shown. I hope so. If my DH and I weren't the only ones in our house we would probably quit watching as well and depending on where it goes next week I am sad to say I could be done anyways. Hopefully, it goes no further except the uncle saving her and them being on their way.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

I also have to say that realistically if any of this came true unfortunately it is something folks would have to think about. How to protect their wives, daughters, etc.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

I'm with Grandma. While I don't think it's GREAT, it's reality. Read Selco's blog and you'll read the word "rape" over and over again. At least here, we can pretty well bet that she won't be flayed afterwards until she dies of blood loss or something!

I *AM* however a little upset that Nora survived, yet they killed off Maggie. Why couldn't they leave Maggie in the picture?! Not that I have anything against Nora.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Yep, we watched again last night, I nit pick it apart also. I would think in 15 years they should have had the steam engine going long ago. Anyone notice the yoke of oxen pulling the car last night, why would they do that, so silly, rather than pull a wagon. I`m even getting tired of the story line, and next week does look not so good. We will see what happens, don`t think it is as great as I thought it was going to be. > Marc


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

i think next week it is not on so you are right it wont be good. I love to sit and make fun of a TV show. Used to do that with Bonanza and Sea Hunt too! Oh and star trek.

They will eventually heed the public and dirty folks up and make it more real but I expect they areadly filmed all of the episodes for this season so they cannot be changed now. I wish they had more about the day to day life and not just how to turn the power back on with the 12 locket things.


----------



## barefootboy (Sep 30, 2012)

I must have (thankfully) missed something in the preview of the next show. I can't believe any real nudity will be shown, but it will be sexually suggestive, which is a sign of either poor writers or pandering to the lowest common denominator of the audiance. If you need a bucket of blood or a batch of sex scenes, you can't write.
Yes the point is valid that rape will be a threat in a post event world, along with every other evil associated with sexual activity, the question here is do we really need this in the plot line?
The only good thing I saw was the map showing who else is "out there" ( the Georgia republic, etc.) but the statement "If I had just one blackhawk helicopter I could rule everyone!" is totally ridiculous. Ask anyone who was in Nam, or read up on what happened to the Soviets in Afganistan. Superior technology only works against a centralized enemy force. As Napoleon said " Seperate to eat, come together to fight"
Watch it for entertainment, and as an example of how Hollywood is NOT the place to get your "survival" training...LOL


----------



## gardenmom (Dec 31, 2004)

I've been watching it, but I'm bored with it and probably won't watch any more. I didn't really expect a tv show to be all that realistic, but this is just silly.


----------



## redwall (Mar 10, 2007)

it seems to be based off of sm sterlings books sort of.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

There are so many issues with reality in that show I have a hard time enjoying it as much as I could otherwise.

I also wonder where they get all of those candles from? I wonder if they stumbled onto a giant Pier One warehouse?

I am very impressed with how well their 15-year old clothing is holding up. How does Charlie have perfectly-fitting clothes even though she was a little girl when the power went out? How did they get those clothes?

I am amazed at how many people wander the streets of town - appearing not to have anything to do.

I wonder what Charlie and the gang eat and drink? Their packs are pretty small.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Do y'all expect reality from ANY tv show?


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

They're going to tell us tonight why it happened. I can't wait to find this out!


----------



## barefootboy (Sep 30, 2012)

It's worth a look, but i expect to be underwhelmed


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

If some body rubs that pendent and the whole dam city lights up I will probably puke.


----------



## barefootboy (Sep 30, 2012)

I just finished watching Revolution and all I can say is in the words of author S. Robinson "I can write better than this turnip!" My plot lines for my post EMP story set "When the day came..." would blow this mess out of the water. Just shows you don't need talent to get onTV, just connections.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

The explanation took about 30 seconds. As for the rest of it, guess I won't be getting that time back.

Even had the requisite sword fight, too.


----------

